# Maxs vegan training and diet



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey long time, any old faces?

I'm going to be keeping a log again as its good to.

Goals are get leaner and bigger you know same as always lol

attatched is me currently and tonight is legs 

Banter drug talk fod talk all welcome! xxx


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

So I squatted 200*1 and then 140*14 which Is a best in 2 years today 

glute hams after with a 5k plate for 7

then some lunge fluff was a good sesh


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

MXD said:


> So I squatted 200*1 and then 140*14 which Is a best in 2 years today
> 
> glute hams after with a 5k plate for 7
> 
> then some lunge fluff was a good sesh


looking good mate, I'm not an old face but be nice to see someone else in good shape on hear!


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

MXD said:


> Hey long time, any old faces?
> 
> I'm going to be keeping a log again as its good to.
> 
> ...


like the new look tats and beard.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

A1243R said:


> looking good mate, I'm not an old face but be nice to see someone else in good shape on hear!


Thanks buddy 



graham58 said:


> like the new look tats and beard.


Cheers pal 

Ok so today went thus:

Deadlift 200*10

Chin up 30k*8/3/bw*3

Seated cg row 180*8

Bar bell curls

20*30

30*20

40*10/6/3

Seated raised leg incline curls 20*8+3 each arm

Ill upload a video of deadlift shortly


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Love conventional now. I used to suffer with misfiring glutes and ive corrected them with mobility glute firing exercises pre all leg and deadlift training. Sumo has been a great help for me here too.

View attachment 11794914_10156010596005150_1111832308_n.mp4


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Back to bodybuilding after a 2 year break. Will update with pictures in a couple months.

Not been training or eating at all in this time and I'm pretty skin and bone but much more tattood lol.

Running sarms to get myself back to a semi nice standard before potential cycle in 10 weeks.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Me these days. I realise I'm skinny and a little tattood. :lol:

We will see some good changes in 10/12 weeks.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Ukm top transformation pic.

Good luck with the goals physique wise.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Sasnak said:


> Ukm top transformation pic.
> 
> Good luck with the goals physique wise.


 Cheers lol.


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Be a good one to watch, good luck pal


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

D 4 Damage said:


> Be a good one to watch, good luck pal


 Thanks mate!


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Soon comes back as you know, you commit to it even half as much as you have your ink, you be massive in no time :thumb


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

MXD said:


> Back to bodybuilding after a 2 year break. Will update with pictures in a couple months.
> 
> Not been training or eating at all in this time and I'm pretty skin and bone but much more tattood lol.
> 
> Running sarms to get myself back to a semi nice standard before potential cycle in 10 weeks.


 So your avi pic was when you weren't vegan?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> So your avi pic was when you weren't vegan?


 Yes that was 2011 this picture was 2016 when vegan for 2 years.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Jesus christ the tattoos


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Jesus christ the tattoos


 I do like a tattoo


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

MXD said:


> I do like a tattoo


 What do you do for work out of interest? Most people would s**t a brick opening the door to you.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

RexEverthing said:


> What do you do for work out of interest? Most people would s**t a brick opening the door to you.


 I'm a personal trainer and a student physiotherapist


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

MXD said:


> I do like a tattoo


 No s**t :lol:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Legs today

Swimmers *90

Abductor 5 sets

Adductor 5 sets

Curls 5 sets

Extensions 5 sets

I've got a broken leg at the moment as I got jumped. This is it and I'm 3 weeks out of surgery. Off pain killers now and stretched it for the first time, got all my flexibility still I can just feel the bones clinking over each other in movement.

Great session and really looking forward to getting my cast off in 8 weeks.

i forgot to say this is why I'm bodybuilding again to encourage oscification while I'm off my feet.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Had yesterday off. Serious Dom's and slept most of the day only got 5 meals in too as I needed sleep. My hands are INSANELY pumped on this mk must be good stuff. Gonna go in for back and bis tonight.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

I will be keeping an eye on this, Good to see you training again you used to be a monster when you was working at 24/7.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Ukmeathead said:


> I will be keeping an eye on this, Good to see you training again you used to be a monster when you was working at 24/7.


 Cheers mate I'll be getting massive again indeed


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Trained back was decent.

Used the brl bands for arms great pump.

Went out after Indian and pub lost my mate tho so cake home.

All in all it sucks to be single lol.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Trained legs was good. Esp after last nights curry and beers.

Bought a tens machine aswel for gh output and recovery. Should have years ago.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Excellent chest and triceps session. Supringly strong. Already telling the stack on chest press after fst flys so this bodes very well indeed.

Also very very close to front splits so all together spirits are high.

Got my tens machine today and just sat here with it on my hams and the wires touched my Prince Albert. Got shocked through my dick while sat with my mom and her boyfriend, hit the roof. Never a dull moment.

I'll be using the tens for 30 mins a day after I've trained a particular muscle group for gh release and recovery.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Foods been going in great. Trained shoulders this morning and had a good pump again. Gotta get some more needles for my carnitine and insulin today in town.

Going to do some legs and mobility too tonight.

My tens machine is awesome using that at least 30 mins a day atm.

Really enjoying myself.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Did legs and triceps.

Absolutely wasted.

Heavy benched like 90*3 not bad for 18months off.

I'm fat mind. Uff.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Back and bis today.

Weights flying in freight strong and literally growing like a weed. Made some changes to diet to a little cleaner (more lentils less bread) and feel good.

The brl bands are excellent I think if early results say anything. Coupled with the ems I'm on fire. ESP as no gear.

Benched 100*2 after 18months yest too which is good!

Here's how I'm lookin today ...


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

MXD said:


> Me these days. I realise I'm skinny and a little tattood. :lol:
> 
> We will see some good changes in 10/12 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 166603


 looks like some of Xeds work there. i had some similar work about 14 years ago


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

MXD said:


> Back and bis today.
> 
> Weights flying in freight strong and literally growing like a weed. Made some changes to diet to a little cleaner (more lentils less bread) and feel good.
> 
> ...


 Loads more shape already mate


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

unclezillion said:


> looks like some of Xeds work there. i had some similar work about 14 years ago
> 
> View attachment 166967


 Very good eye! I love xed man what a guy.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

D 4 Damage said:


> Loads more shape already mate


 Thanks bro excited.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

MXD said:


> First day back after two weeks.
> 
> Today:
> 
> ...





MXD said:


> Fvck off lol
> 
> Ofc I am!
> 
> ...


 Been posting in the wrong thread lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Trained upper foot still hurts.

archer press ups and pull ups

Hindu press ups

incline curls

over head dB extensions


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Back:

Tuck front levers

Archer pull ups

Hammer pull ups

Chin ups

Static chin ups


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Was gonna train got pissed instead lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yest I did.

Archer press ups

Hindu press ups

Dolphin press ups

Planchette press ups

Cable side raises

Cable Over head extensions

looked pretty stole too...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Today I did some surya namaskar
5 repeats

Then I did some 
kettle bell swings 
Kettle bell squats 
Kettle bell suitcase deadlift

Then left it. Can get semi deep into a squat hole but range is limited normal for 8 weeks post. Will increase range the more I train etc.

Happy t


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

MXD said:


> Today I did some surya namaskar
> 5 repeats
> 
> Then I did some
> ...


 <3


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Doink said:


> <3


 You not on Tm any more?! X


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Size n shape coming back fast! Thank f**k for muscle memory


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

MXD said:


> You not on Tm any more?! X


 Nope, asked Simon to delete my account so he just locked me out of it for some reason.

Not sure why he felt that was adequate or reasonable given the request but he's always been a mystery to me chap.

Hope you're well Maxwell? How's life treating you?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Doink said:


> Nope, asked Simon to delete my account so he just locked me out of it for some reason.
> 
> Not sure why he felt that was adequate or reasonable given the request but he's always been a mystery to me chap.
> 
> Hope you're well Maxwell? How's life treating you?


 Weird!

Want it opened again?

Im good bro got my life sorted moved out, how about you bro x


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

MXD said:


> Weird!
> 
> Want it opened again?
> 
> Im good bro got my life sorted moved out, how about you bro x


 Nah not too bothered on TM mate, just seeing how a few of the mandem are on here! Glad you're all good though mate, hope the rest of the leg rehab goes well for you!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thought I’d update an old one. This what I looked like at October last year. This was while I was having a couple year love affair with heroin. Do not take heroin guys. It ****s you up seriously badly (duh). Anyway I’m back training and clean now for the foreseeable future. Will be happy to progress past this now I’m back on the normal side of life again. I hope you’re all well and still training ect! 
peace x


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome back to Members Journals, looking great mate.


----------

